# Is it worth anything?



## bikeyard (Jun 21, 2015)

So I got this "Lemon Peeler"  looks like a amateur restoration to me.  Seat and sissybar repro?  Rear slick is aftermarket.  Fenders are safety.  I'd like to sell it.  Not my dept


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2015)

Built in February of 1970. Cool little bike.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 21, 2015)

PM'ed you


----------

